
Snap: Making RSS interactive - joshwa
http://schulzeandwebb.com/blog/2008/02/06/snap/
======
yters
Seriously, this is Brilliant. I've been wondering what would be a good
protocol to aggregate "web 2.0" (which is what people need) and I think this
is it. The only thing missing is a way to combine the different feeds together
into a single application. Is snap recursive? I.e. you could feed feeds into a
feed? Can snap become an FPL?

Now, the trick is to make the standard catch on. I wish you guys luck!

